# Beziehungen zwischen Linux-Distributionen



## Dennis Wronka (31. Mai 2006)

Ich hab vorhin mal wieder was interessantes entdeckt, und zwar eine nette Grafik welche die Beziehungen der verschiedenen Distributionen versucht aufzuzeigen.
Ich find das ist keine schlechte Idee und ganz gut gemacht.
Schaut einfach mal hier vorbei, da koennt Ihr Euch selbst ein Bild davon machen.


----------

